# Spin Help



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

i've been working on my spins in the park lately and making a near-complete fool of myself.
I really want to be able to just do a nice smooth 180 or 360 off of a decent size jump but i'm not getting far.
Looking for some good starter tips...My biggest problem i think is whenever i try one i land and then momentum keeps me spinning
I just can't get a comfortable flow when i do it...help please!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

nobody?
123


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

whenever i learn a riff on guitar, i always learn it super slow before i try it at actual speed. Try that with scale on the jumps. Try getting comfortable with little 180s and then go bigger and bigger and then once your comfortable with that start going to the 3's. get real comfortable with switch.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

visualise your entire jump; from run in to landing.

start small

keep low and centred on the approach

lead with your head

tuck your legs up to make a grab, do not reach down

don't go into the park until every last piece of fresh is carved up

rub my belly


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

*how to stance 360 spins goofy*

Please whats the write way to stance myself for a back side 360 spin? i am goofy footed.
i feal when i am going off the jump i am losing control some like the hedge will cut or cuts and i effectuate a spin yet not as big as planned it warps my jump and i am off 90 degres conclueding only 270 degres + i would after like to spin way more yet i need to start at 360 spins :dunno: 

Bigwhite


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, I just took a spin (pardon the pun) through the how-to sticky on spins. One thing that is not expressly mentioned, that I think could be useful, is the relevance of keeping your momentum going on the _same plane_. By this, I do not mean the momentum of your 360 spin around its axis, but the momentum of moving *forward* _while_ you are spinning. Failure to do this is a very common reason why people can't get 3's all the way around, and only land 270. 

Take back 3's for example. You often seen people cheat these a bit by carving into them on their toe edge. Thus, by default, they are also leaning to their toe side to some degree. Your forward momentum is naturally going to want to continue, well, directlly forward, with that same toe side lean intact. The problem is that your spin, to some degree, is going to act as counter balance to your lean via the centripetal force of the spin. Hence, your forward momentum, in theory, is now going to look like a "Y" (part of it is gonna want to go off to the right (your pre-spin to edge lean), and part is going to want to go off to the left (from the force of your spin). The result, is that your spin runs out gas, and you don't make it all the way around. You want your forward momentum to look like a "|" and not a "Y".

How to avoid this was explained in the How-To thread; 

_To spin backside from regular:
- Approach the jump flat based from the right hand side.
- As you approach the lip make a heelside turn
- *Just as you’re about to hit the lip roll onto your toe edge.
- As soon as you’re on your toe edge you should be at the lip and ready to spin.*_

The part in bold is the key to keeping your momentum going in straight line. When you do this, you don't have opposite forces working against you as much, and your spin will be both less work to do, and flow much, much smoother. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

one nugget of advice regarding the spin of 3s (which never sat soundly with my purest heart...but there you go!!!)
was that you only ever needed to try to rotate round to a 270.... the final 90 degrees and thus a safe and smooth landing would be ensured by an 'opposite lock body twist' to finish the thing off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

how do you do you dour 360's do you pop/ jump off or do you just use your speed.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

conradg_7 said:


> how do you do you dour 360's do you pop/ jump off or do you just use your speed.


Both. Depends on the size of jump, the speed I'm going at, if I just decided to do one spur of the moment,planned it before hand, etc. 

Generally, more speed, bigger jump = less pop/jump. Less speed, samller jump, more pop/jump.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

k thanks....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

after reading the guides, I got the impression that you are looking backwards, or uphill, as you land. is this correct?


----------

